# محتاجة مساعدتكم . . في المناقصات



## عين معمارية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندسة معمارية حديثة التخرج وصار لي اعمل مدة 5 شهور لكن اود التخصص اكثر في العمل في مجال المناقصات tender sepacefication وكيفية عمل دراسة جدوى المشاريع واود من مسؤلين قسم الادارة الهندسية مساعدتي في هذا المجال اما من النصيحة او معلومات من مواقع تفيدني 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررر


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

× × × × 



الاخ الكريم نأمل عدم تكرار المشاركات

مشكورا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك اختنا الكريمة

وعن المناقصات وادارتها وايضا التعاقدات 
تجدين في المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع شيء عن هذا
في الموضوع بعنوان:
كل ما تبحث عنه في التعاقدات والمشتروات واحتياجات المشروع ( تابع للمكتبة )
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325.html

وعن دراسات الجدوى
تجدين ايضا في المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع 
موضوعا بعنون:
كل ما تبحث عنة فى دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع ( تابع المكتبة )
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73438.html

كما انصح بالتجول في ملتقانا هنا 
ملتقى ادارة المشاريع والبحث عن كلمة مناقصة او مناقصات 

كل الامنيات بالتوفيق في عملك


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت/ عين معمارية المحترمة

كنت قد أعددت هذا الرد المتضمن التفسير الخاص بي لما طرحتيه في رسالتك ، ولكن سبـقـني الأخ/ نهر النييل جزاه الله كل خير .
على أية حال أورد هنا ما كتبـته من خواطر ، وأوافق الأخ/ نهر النييل بضرورة تصفحك لمواضيع الملتقى ذات العلاقة ، ثم نتـناقش بعدها إذا كان لديك أية إستفسارات .

أختي ..
*الطموح جمـيل ، والأجمـل منه هو الإصـرار والعمـل على تحقيقه . وأرى أنك عقدت العزم على عدم الإكتفاء بتخصصك كمعمارية ، وتودين الإرتقاء إلى مصاف النخبة . وهذا تفكير طموح تستحقين التشجيع عليه . *​ 
*لقـد طرحت أكثر من مجال للتخصـص ، وأنصـح بالتركيز والتريث قبل الإقدام على أياً منهـا ، والقراءة بعـمق للإستزادة قبل أن تتمـكني من معرفة أي من مجالات التخصص تلك أقرب إلى ميولك وإستعدادك الشخصي .*​ 
*وأورد هنا تفسيري المتواضع للمجالات المذكورة:*​ 
*المناقصات** :*​ 


*هي مجموعة من الإجراءات تهدف إلى الحصول على خدمات محددة مقابل أعتاب (ثابتة أو متغيره) ضمن فترة زمنية مقررة سلفاً . وتسبق تلك الإجراءات مجموعة من الخطوات ، على سبيل المثال:*
*توفر الرغبة لدى المالك (أو الدولة) في الحصول على خدمة (كإعداد تصميم لمشروع ما ، أو فقط ، إعداد دراسة جدوى إقتصادية لمشروع إستثماري مثلاً) . *
*وغالباً من ينطلق -أو يتم صرف النظر عن- أي مشروع جاد من دراسة جدوى إقتصادية متعـمـقة) . وهنا يجب على المالك تحديد متطلباته بدقة . وقد يستعين المالك بمكتب متخصص (من خلال مناقصة) كي يساعده في تحديد تلك المتطلبات والمواصفات والرسومات المبدئية والإشتراطات والميزانية اللازمة للمشروع .*​
*تأهيل (ترشيح) مكاتب إستشارية متخصصة لتقديم تلك الخدمة ،*
*بمجرد إطمئنان المالك لجدوى مشروعه ، يتم التعاقد مع مكتب/هيئة إستشارية مؤهلة وذات سابقة أعمال في نفس المجال للبدأ في الإعداد للمشروع من خلال الخطوات التالية :*​
*فكرة مبدئية مفصلة ، يتم مناقشتها لضمان تغطيتها لكافة متطلبات المالك .*
*تطوير الفكرة بإعداد مخططات / رسومات أكثر تفصيلاً ، والحصول على موافقة جهة التخطيط الحكومية .*
*إعداد الرسومات الهندسية المتخصصة (معمارية ، كهربائية ، صحية ، إنشائية ، .. وخلافه) .*
*إعداد مواصـفات هندسية وجداول كميات دقيقة لكافة عناصر المشروع .*
*الحصول على موافقـات جهات الترخيص الحكومية المختلفة .*
*إعداد إشتراطات التعاقد ومرجعياته المختلفة .*
*إعداد مستندات المناقصة .*
*تأهيل شركات مقاولات للإشتراك في المناقصة .*
*طرح المناقصة ، والرد على إستفسارات الشركات خلال فترة المناقصة .*
*إستلام العروض المختلفة وتقـييـمها وإعداد تقرير وافي بنتـائجها ، ومناقشتها مع المالك لإختيار أنسبها .*
*توقيع عـقـد إنشاء/تنـفـيذ المشروع . *
*وهنـا قد ينتهي دور المكتب الإستشاري (بعد توقيع عقد مقاولة إنشاء المشروع) أو قد يكلفه المالك بإدارة والإشراف على تنفيذ المشروع وإستلامه .*​



*وتنقسم المناقصات إلى نوعين :*

*1. **مناقصات حكومية *
*2. **مناقصات غير حكومية *
*وتشترك المناقصات بصفة عامة في إتباعها للخطوات أعلاه . ولكن تختلف المناقصات الحكومية من حيث إلتزامها بمجموعة من الشروط والضوابط والقوانين لا يمكن تجاوزها ، بعكس المناقصات الغير حكومية حيث تتوفر للمالك حرية تعديل الشروط والقوانين طبقاً لحاجته ورغباته دون حاجة إلى موافقات من جهات أخرى (غير جهة التمويل مثلاً إذا كان المشروع ممول من جهة أخرى غير مصادر المالك الذاتية) ، وتحمله شخصياً لتبعات التغييرات التي يدخلها على شروط وقوانين المناقصة .*​


وأكتفي بهذا القدر لحين تصفحك للمشاركات ذات العلاقة .

وبالتوفيق
(لقد قمت بتصـفح الروابط التي أوردها الأخ/ نهر النييل ، وأنتهز هذه الفرصة لأشكره جزيل الشكر ، فلولا مداخلته لما عرفت بوجود تلك الروابط ذات الفائدة العظيمة. ألف شكر مرة أخرى)​


----------



## عين معمارية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم نهر النييل اشكرك جزيلا على المواقع وان شاء الله راح اتطلع عليهم جميعا ماقصرت وان شاء الله موفق واوعدك اتصفح اكثر في المنتدى

اختك عين معمارية


----------



## عين معمارية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز حسن مشهور اشكرك لتفاعلك معاي واشكرك جزيلا لتوضيح بعض الامور لي لان كان عندي تشوش في الافكار من هالناحيه واود معرفة المزيد في هالمجال وكنت محتاجة نصيحة واشكرك مع الاخ نهر النييل لتفاعلكم مع سؤالي ولي عودة بعد قراءة المواقع ان شاء الله 

اختك عين معمارية


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة والشيقة


----------



## foratfaris (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي العزيزة
انصحك بدراسة كتاب 
skills & knowledge of cost engineering
طبعا لو قراءة مرة واحدة سريعة بالاضافة الى ما ذكره الزملاء ..وهذا يتطلب مجهودا لعدة اشهر... وهناك بعض الامور لن تكون مفهومة.. مش مشكلة ..كملي قراءته للاخر... لكن مع الوقت والخبرة انا متاكد من انك ستكونين على المسار الصحيح


----------

